

Ask HN: Comfortable, noise-canceling headphones. - vonseel

Here at the house, my roommates and I have 3 loud dogs and it can get pretty rowdy while trying to work.<p>I&#x27;ve been using Audio Technica ATH-M50s for several years; unfortunately they called it quits so it&#x27;s time to invest in a new pair.<p>I&#x27;m looking for headphones that are:<p><pre><code>  - comfortable for long periods of time. 
    The ATH-M50&#x27;s beat the sides of my head up 
    after half a day&#x27;s use. 
  - sound good, and will last with guitar practiced 
    through them ( GuitarRig &#x2F; Logic ).
  - don&#x27;t have any blatant design issues (common 
    parts breaking after 6 months, etc.)
  - sub-$250 is ideal.
</code></pre>
Thanks!
======
fluxon
Three years ago I just went for Bose QC-15s (in-canal earbuds weren't an
option for me, but might be for you, to change-up 'phones throughout the day.
Most are isolating, some are noise-cancelling).

Aside from the noise-canceling, the QC-15 feature I like best after 3 years of
semi-daily use is that the cable disconnects smoothly from the headset when
stressed, like when you suddenly stand up while forgetting to take off the
'phones. I bought a spare cable, anticipating breakage, but I've never needed
it.

These are personal, "pro-sumer" headphones, which are definitely not built to
take years of daily recording studio rough-and-tumble step-on, sit-on, throw-
around abuse. I've never sat on or stepped on my QC-15s, so I don't know how
they'd be affected.

These headphones offer pretty good battery life (I get 40 hours, because I
don't crank them loud) and soft circumaural earpads. But even with the light
earpad pressure on my big head, I "run hot", so the heat and sweat build-up
sometimes bothers me. This is true of all "sealing" headphones. I got some
relief with my earpad covers made of stretchy t-shirt fabric. Eyeglass wearers
will feel pressure on the frames; I don't know any way around it.

Sound quality is fine for me with good bass and clarity; the sound stage is so
quiet it's initially a bit spooky. They're quiet enough and sensitive enough
to reveal sonic source faults like my laptop's hisses and crosstalk. I don't
know how durable they are against overload: I suspect fairly robust, because
the speakers are driven by the 1.5V-powered internal amplifier, not the source
(mixer, guitar amp, etc). But I also don't know how protected they are against
input signal level over their maximum rated 9 Vrms
([http://www.bose.no/NO/no/Images/owners-
guide_QuietComfort_15...](http://www.bose.no/NO/no/Images/owners-
guide_QuietComfort_15_headphones_AM323648_01_tcm93-36064.pdf)).

The noise canceling is excellent for my most frequent uses (office, home &
planes), and very good for my second-most-frequent uses (public transit,
walking). QC-15s do not block people whistling and tiny dogs yapping; I really
wish Bose would allow selectable algorithms or firmware updating; I'd pay $50
for that feature.

The earpieces rotate to fold flatter in one's backpack, messenger bag or
briefcase (I often roll up the cord and stow it in an earpiece compartment).

I've looked the competition to the QC-15s over the years, but I haven't been
moved to switch because the features and performance keeps me satisfied. I
might switch if mine broke or were stolen, and some other brand offered cable
quick-disconnect _and_ useful selectable algorithms.

The difference (with tax and/or shipping) between your target price point and
$300 isn't huge.

------
bhaumik
2 years old: [http://priceonomics.com/headphones/#headphones-for-
hackers](http://priceonomics.com/headphones/#headphones-for-hackers)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3630011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3630011)

~~~
vonseel
A lot changes in two years, but thanks. I knew I had read these before.

~~~
tostitos1979
I am very confused after reading that post and spending some time looking at
Amazon reviews.

1) Bose noise canceling headphones seem to be derided in the article as being
"mass-market". Yet, they cost the highest and have the best rating on Amazon
(299 when I checked).

2) Sennheiser and AKG models that were suggested by others in the reply
section of this post seem to be in the $50 range and don't seem to be noise
canceling headphones.

3) The ATH M50 is a few years old and still has decent reviews on Amazon.

I'm not sure about the author but I'm pretty confused about what headphones to
get when coding.

------
ScottWhigham
Do you want "noise-cancelling headphones" or do you want "isolation
headphones"? There is a difference. Isolation phones like the Beyer Dynamic
DT770s or the Sennheiser HD380s are phenomonal sounding. They are basically
studio headphones used to play tracks to the musicians while they record but
they don't bleed sound out or in (so the mics don't pick up the click/backing
track from the headphones and, instead, just pick up what the musician is
singing/playing).

------
ragatskynet
I use AKG K518. It has a fair price and a decent sound for it. It also lasts
great - I used to DJ with them and I had no problems for years. The price is
very good - they match it with Sennheiser HD25 in tests which you can get for
the double or triple of the AKG's price.

~~~
fluxon
AKG K-518 aren't noise-cancelling, just isolating, if that's enough.
[http://eu.akg.com/akg-product-detail-
eu/k-518-dj_1.html](http://eu.akg.com/akg-product-detail-eu/k-518-dj_1.html)

------
aj
You should check out
[http://reddit.com/r/headphones](http://reddit.com/r/headphones) and ask there
for suggestions. That's a pretty good subreddit with helpful folks who seem to
know their stuff

~~~
vonseel
Yeah, probably a better place. I don't reddit much. In the past I would have
spent hours researching what to buy, these days 15 minutes feels like I'm
running out of time.

------
turbojerry
I have been using Goldring NS1000 headphones for the last 3 years and would
highly recommend them.

